
Netflix plans to debut 20 original, unscripted shows in 2017 - satai
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/12/netflix-plans-to-debut-20-original-unscripted-shows-in-2017/
======
rustyfe
This seems like a smart move to me. Cheap to produce and with a potential for
big payout, throwing a bunch of reality TV spaghetti at the wall and seeing
what sticks is probably a good idea for Netflix.

Plus, if any of them are as good as Terrace House, this seems destined to
succeed. If you share my guilty pleasure of trash reality television,
Netflix's Terrace House is best in class right now.

My only concern is how reality TV mixes with the binge watching phenomenon.
Programs like Bachelor and Survivor succeed in part because they're a weekly
event, and not a big block of drama.

